# Hirschmann Ethernet Powerlink



## secretdirty (16 März 2011)

Verkaufe hier einen gebrauchten Hirschmann Ethernet Powerlink Router
RR-EPL TX/MM SC und einen Spider Rail Switch 1TX/1FX.
Beides in sehr gutem funktionstüchtigem Zustand.
Für weitere technische Infos:
 http://reynolds-automation.com.au/H.../Powerlink Router/Chassis/RR-EPL TX_MM SC.pdf

Preis 800 Euro Vhb
Versicherter Versand kostenlos


----------



## secretdirty (19 März 2011)

*re*

Ist übrigens Verhandlungsbasis  schickt mir einfach ein Angebot


----------



## secretdirty (3 April 2011)

*re*

up............


----------

